# Tiny Gems Kidding Thread 2016



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought I'd make a kidding thread since I have several goats kidding this year. First to kid is my herd queen Fancy. She is a Nigerian dwarf and this is her 3rd time kidding. She had a single doe kid unassisted! I'm thinking of calling her Fancy Free and Free for short. Here are some pics.

Fancy and Free















Fancy, Free and Panda (Fancy's doe kid from last year)







That goat hiding behind the dog house is Fancy's granddaughter. 















Free hiding under the hay feeder.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

The sire is Buffalo Clover Jeptha *B. Barn name Jet. Here is my best pic of him.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Free is adorable!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Rosie kidded with triplets! She did it all by herself in the middle of the night without me. The turd! She had two does and one buck. The buck is the one that is sundgau. Jet is the sire of these kids too. All three of their heads are smooth right now so they may all be polled. Which would be great as I hate disbudding!

























This is the buck. He has the funniest airplane ears and we are calling him Floppy because of the way his ears flop around.
















This mostly black girl has 3 white feet. We're calling her Slipper. She may be dark chocolate. Can't tell yet.








This is Snuggles. She was born last and she was a little chilled when I found her at morning check. I brought her in the house to warm up and she was very happy to snuggle with me. She's doing great now!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Free has gorgeous markings - they all cute and cuddly looking


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Look at these crazy ears! They really make me laugh.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

This is Flicka. She is due March 29th or April 19th. This will be her second kidding. She is hopefully bred to Dill's TS Captain Kirk. If she kids on the later date, Jet will be the sire. Here are some pics of her with her baby bump and growing udder. I know she's a little rusty but I promise you she has been copper bolused. Copper deficiency is an ongoing battle on my farm.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

This is Vixen. She is Fancy's doe kid that I retained from 2014. I was very pleased when she freshened last year. Her attachments were a great improvement on Fancy's. I didn't witness her being bred but she should be due late March or April. This is her second pregnancy. Last year she had triplets. She is bred to Nugget.

















































Tiny Waters Golden Nugget. Sorry I don't have a set up picture of him. His bloodlines are mostly Tyny Goat Ranch. He's linebred to his best female ancestor, PGCH Tyny Fawn. I think that's pretty cool since most of the line breeding I've seen is to a male and not a female.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I love his hairdo


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

This is Foxy. She is Vixen's doe kid from last year. She was for sale last summer but all of my other kids sold and I didn't want her going alone so I ended up keeping her. The people who came out to see her didn't really care for her color. ☹ But I actually really like her coloring. She stands out in my herd anyway!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

What a nice herd and variety! Can I asked who the polled genetics came from?

Will be following opcorn:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^^Jet, the sire of Rosie's kids, is polled. Rosie is not polled. At one week old Rosie's kids still have no horn buds. The buckling is definitely polled. He's huge compared to his sisters and would have horn development by now if he was horned. The black girl I'm like 90% sure she's polled. The black and white girl Snuggles is smaller and she could develop horns once she's grown more. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Foxy kidded yesterday with triplets (1D2B). She wasn't due until April 4th. Two of them I could never get to breath and the other passed after an hour. They were so small. They weighted around a pound each. I'm not sure why she kidded 20 days early. I've never had this happen before. Foxy is doing ok but seems a little depressed. I gave her a b complex shot and I left her with the herd so she can have her dam's company. Anything else I should do for her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do probiotics too. Sorry you lost the kids.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Just took these pics today of the kids. All three of Rosie's kids are polled. That's the first time I've ever had polled triplets before. Good job Jet! I sold the mostly black doeling as a bottle baby since Rosie wasn't making enough for all three. Floppy, the buckling, was hogging the milk. They are growing good since I pulled one.

































































Free with her mom, older sister, and niece. Rosie and her kids are in the background.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So after the disaster of loosing Foxy's triplets. I finally got some good herd news. Jasper, one of my better does confirmation wise, may finally be pregnant for the first time as a five year old! Her breeder tried repeatedly to get her to settle and it just never happened. I've had her for 14 months. I tried to breed her last year for fall kids and nothing. In November I penned her with Jet and Kirk but I didn't really expect anything. But about 10 days ago I noticed some udder growth and today I have finally let myself admit/hope that she is truly growing an udder. So unless she is trolling me with a false pregnancy, my barren doe is finally pregnant! What do you guys think?

























She looks so sweet in this picture. You'd never know that she is the biggest bully! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo. I hope she is! I can't tell for sure because I am totally inept at reading pooches. And, sadly, an udder isn't a fer sure thing as far as saying "pregnancy". I've had two hormonal hopefuls that never bred but did grow precocious udders. Both times I thought "Yea! Pregnancy!!!!" and both times I was wrong. :-(

I DEFINITELY hope yours is pregnant for real!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Easter babies!

Freya kidded with twins yesterday 1D1B. Both kids are solid white even though their sire, Jet, is black. Fitting for Easter babies. The doe is horned and the buckling is polled I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Flicka is in labor!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Triplets! 2 bucklings and 1 doeling! They came super fast! All three out in 3 minutes.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would send Jasper's blood in. I think she looks bred but they are tricky


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Your goats are so cute! Especially Free


----------



## minica228 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my gosh!!!! So cute


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments!  The the kids and does are all doing great. I moved Freya and Flicka from their kidding pens today back into the big pen with the rest of the herd. Both were very glad to go out and graze with the rest of the goats! The kids are too young to keep up with the herd so they waited in the shelter for their moms to come back. I had to keep Freya and Flicka in their kidding pens for longer than usual because two feral cats set up shop in part of my goat shelter/barn and I couldn't trust them alone with the kids while the herd goes out to graze. I finally got both cats trapped today! I was going to take then to a low cost spay and neuter but both these females are obviously pregnant so I moved them into a barn I'm not using. I really wish cats would leave me alone! Someone dump a pregnant female by my house last summer (she was 100% someone's pet - super tame) and she had 6 kittens. I just got all of them vaccinated and spayed/neutered and now I get to do the whole thing again times two! My mom thinks I'm running an unofficial cat sanctuary. On the plus side I haven't seen a mouse or rat in a year!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I would send Jasper's blood in. I think she looks bred but they are tricky


I probably won't send Jasper's blood in. I usually do pregnancy testing when I do CAE testing of the whole herd. It's a little too expensive for just one goat with the overnight shipping. I'm just gonna watch her like a hawk.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Well it looks like I wouldn't have time to blood test Jasper anyway... Her udder is huge this morning and her ligs are gone! It looks like she may kid today!!!! Fixing to go back out to sit with her.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome Good luck!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She's still holding those babies hostage!

Jasper's udder 11 days ago.








Jasper's udder today.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like she's getting close!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

We have discharge at last with minor contractions!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

At midnight check Jasper is restless and digging in the hay. She hasn't touched her evening meal of alfalfa pellets. Which isn't like her. She inhales feed usually. It's just like her to keep me up all night!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Jasper kidded with twin doelings at 3:30 am! I'll post pics tomorrow. I'm gonna get some rest now.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Jasper isn't letting one of the twins nurse. I'm having to go out and hold her every few hours so the kid can nurse. She's a great mom to the one she likes. Anyone have any luck getting a doe to accept a rejected kid?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, bunch of cute babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are some seriously adorable babies!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Jasper head butted the rejected doeling pretty hard when I was out with them earlier. . So I've pulled the doeling and she's in my living room in a large dog crate right now. I feel bad for her being all by herself. I've never had just one bottle baby before. Will she be ok by herself?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Introducing Tiny Gems Caramel Queen! Or Cara for short. She's a pretty little dilute chamoisee with blue eyes. She is 2 pounds and 3.2 ounces at one day old. She has figured out this bottle feeding thing pretty quickly. She sucked down 2 ounces on her second try.

























Here she is looking for milk under my knee.


----------



## minica228 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my goodness she is a doll!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Caramel is doing well as a bottle baby. Lots of pooping and peeing! Lol. Her sister is also doing well. She is a very chunky baby. I weighted her today, at 3 days old, she is 4 pounds and 3 ounces! That's twice the size of Caramel. Here are some pics of her. I couldn't get really good ones as she wouldn't hold still. Her name is Princess Peach and she is very peachy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Vixen kidded with twin doelings unassisted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So yesterday around 6 pm Vixen went into labor. She delivered two doelings. By 8 pm the kids were dry, nursed, and Vixen was working on passing the afterbirth (see photo above). At this point, I left them to it. At 7 am I go out to check on Vixen and find two more kids and a semi mummified fetus! (4 kids and a fetus total!) One of the new kids was dead, a buckling. The other one was mostly dry but very cold. I brought her inside to warm up. While she was warming up, I thawed some colostrum and gave the kid selenium gel and 0.5 cc b complex orally. It took almost 2 hours to get her temp up. Got her to drink 1/2 ounce of colostrum. I took her back to Vixen but Vixen didn't want anything to do with her. So I brought her back inside and got her to drink another 1/2 ounce of colostrum. Looks like Cara won't be the lone bottle baby any more. 

I feel completely blind sided by Vixen. I thought she was done. Just when I think I've got this kidding thing down one of my does throws me for a loop.


----------

